# Cougar GX G800 Railaufteilung PCI-E



## bingo88 (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo!

Das genannte Netzteil besitzt insgesamt 6 PCI-E 6+2 Pin Stecker (4x modular, 2x fest; sowohl auf der Verpackung als auch im Handbuch sind aber nur *4* angegeben?!). Die beiden modularen Paare laufen über die Rails 12V3 und 12V4. Meine Frage ist nun, über welche Rail läuft das nichtmodulare Paar? Ich habe momentan eine EVGA GTX 580 an der 12V3-Rail angeschlossen, da ich dazu aber ein zusätzliches PCI-E Kabel anschließen musste, möchte ich - wenn möglich - das fest installierte Kabel nutzen. Leider habe ich für dieses Kabel keine eindeutige Angabe der max. Belastung finden können (eine GTX 580 ist schließlich nicht gerade genügsam ).

Verteilung der 12V-Rails laut Netzteil-Sticker:
+12V1: 22A
+12V2: 22A
+12V3: 24A
+12V4: 24A
---
792W

Edit: Ach ja, ich möchte eventuell noch meine alte GTX 260 (für folding@home) mit anschließen. Welche PCI-E Anschlüsse sollte ich dann für dieses Vorhaben am besten verwenden (wg. der Lastverteilung)? Am liebsten wäre mir die GTX 580 an den festen PCI-E Kabel und die GTX 260 an einem der beiden modularen Anschlüsse (wäre halt von der Kabelführung her in meinem Case optimal).


----------



## Compucase (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo Bingo88,

wegen der Lastverteilung brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, diese wird dynamisch verteilt (Dynamic Load).
Das nichtmodulare Kabel läuft über 12V2.
Ich würde die GTX 580 an 12V3+4 und die GTX 260 an den nicht modularen Strang anschließen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## bingo88 (20. Februar 2012)

Erst mal vielen Dank für deine Antwort!



> Ich würde die GTX 580 an 12V3+4 und die GTX 260 an den nicht modularen Strang anschließen.


Meinst du hier 12V3 *und* 12V4 oder 12V3 *oder* 12V4? Ich frage jetzt mal nach, da ich von der ersten Kombination noch nie gehört habe (habe momentan ja die 12V3 belegt) 

Naja, muss ich jetzt mal sehen, wie ich am besten die Kabel verlege. Andersherum hätte es zwar besser gepasst, aber mit einer separaten 24A-Rail bin ich bei der GTX 580 sicherlich auf der sichereren Seite.


----------



## Vaykir (22. März 2012)

Hi,
Mein problem passt gerade wunderbar in dies thema:  besitze auch og. Netzteil und wir haben 6 anschlüsse für pcie karten. 2 feste und 4 modulare. Ich wollte gestern zwei 7970 im crossfire laufen lassen, musste aber feststellen, dass gar nicht genug kabel vorhanden waren. Ich benötige 3x 8pin und einmal 6pin, habe aber nur 3 kabel. Kann ich nachträglich irgendwo pcie kabel nachbestellen?


----------



## Compucase (23. März 2012)

Hallo Vaykir,

die Kabel kann man nachbestellen.

Bitte eine Mail an info@compucase.de mit folgenden Daten:

Name, Vorname
Adresse
email
Telefon
Netzteilbezeichnung
Seriennummer
benötigte Kabel

Dir wird dann ein Angebot erstellt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## milesdavis (23. März 2012)

Mit welchen Kosten muss man denn da rechnen (maximal)?


----------



## Vaykir (23. März 2012)

ALso ich habe gerade nen Angebot bekommen über 2 Kabel und 17.67€ incl Versand.


----------



## milesdavis (29. März 2012)

Ich fände es cool, wenn die den Sleeve selbst verkaufen würden - als Meterware von mir aus. Ich glaube da gibt es viele Interessenten. Ich persönlich kann mir einen PC - komplett gesleeved - mit diesem Muster vorstellen. Sieht bestimmt geil aus.
Am besten noch in ein COUGAR-Gehäuse...


----------

